# Air coolt v8



## fernballan (Sep 25, 2017)

I have ADHD and the rest of the alfabet so i hav a ton of projects
Found an air-cooled diesel v8 from Italy that I have mounted a gearbox from a vw passat so it will be mid mounted
Do you have any suggestions about what to do with Boddy?
Ore a trike?


----------



## eugene13 (Sep 25, 2017)

I have an old Pinto I'll give you, if you want to come to Montana to get it, seriously, build a RAT ROD.


----------



## fernballan (Sep 25, 2017)

eugene13 said:


> I have an old Pinto I'll give you, if you want to come to Montana to get it, seriously, build a RAT ROD.


Hehe next time I'm in montana


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe one of the early Volvo's. Mike


----------

